# can i make it?? New shop space.....



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok ill admit im a bit spoiled from operating out of a 4 car high ceiling garage.....but my new place has a small shop. have a look ..... it is 11 1/2 feet wide and 8 foot deep .....no high celing ....  will it be enough ??? I guess i can deal in smalls for the time being ....


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like there's three ways to expand that little office. Out from the side, out from the front, and up from the top. It will help to give you a feeling of accomplishment knowing that you've improved an impossible work space.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Looks like there's three ways to expand that little office. Out from the side, out from the front, and up from the top. It will help to give you a feeling of accomplishment knowing that you've improved an impossible work space.




Thats a good idea....since the siding on the left hand side is already shot..... hmmmmm you got my wheels turning.....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 23, 2014)

If you're not able to expand a lot can be done with a small space.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 23, 2014)

I just want a space!.. I'm running out of room in my tiny apartment lol


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 23, 2014)

Or may be you could excavate more space, that could just be the unassuming entrance to your underground lair.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2014)

*...............................*

widening the building gives me a chance to use these types of doors.... well assuming i can find some supplier near me to give it that mid 50s looks......which will lead to that underground lair....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2014)

*...........................*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I just want a space!.. I'm running out of room in my tiny apartment lol




Been there man.... but really with your fleet its best inside...


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 24, 2014)

Salvage what used lumber, etc. that you can find to keep the cost down and build on or repair the existing shed to create that needed shop space.
It could even be insulated if necessary.

Have fun with it!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 28, 2014)

Can you go up with it? I could see building structure in front of the existing with higher ceiling for hanging bikes or tires and wheels, etc. Salvaged wood is a good way to go if you can find it in your area and you're creative.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 28, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Can you go up with it? I could see building structure in front of the existing with higher ceiling for hanging bikes or tires and wheels, etc. Salvaged wood is a good way to go if you can find it in your area and you're creative.



Thanks for the compliment.  Im sure some one recycles old wood in that town.  The Structure has comcrete slab.  I like the idea of a high ceiling..... that would be a dream come true.


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Can you go up with it?




Fantastic idea.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 17, 2014)

Simple solution,move in the shed and use the apartment for the bikes


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 18, 2014)

That would be a thought!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 18, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Simple solution,move in the shed and use the apartment for the bikes



I second that lol


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 24, 2014)

*having a aha moment*

so i was surfing during a break and found this pic...im loving the windows on top for morning lighting and i figure with the structure i have as a fellow caber suggested....i can build foward and up....not sure if i have to get a permit if i extend it forward though....any ideas?


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*if you live in a 'fancy"*



SJ_BIKER said:


> so i was surfing during a break and found this pic...im loving the windows on top for morning lighting and i figure with the structure i have as a fellow caber suggested....i can build foward and up....not sure if i have to get a permit if i extend it forward though....any ideas?




town you probably need a permit to paint a bedroom- in hillbillyland we do as we please (sometimes with very bad results!)


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2014)

bike said:


> town you probably need a permit to paint a bedroom- in hillbillyland we do as we please (sometimes with very bad results!)




Hale, in our town, you need a dam permit to take a healthy dump!!!!!

Seriously, we even need a permit to replace a water heater.. how dumb is that?
what's next a furnace filter????


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 24, 2014)

===================
===================


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*Bulldozed*



hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 175262
> 
> 
> 
> ...




by well meaning clean up man...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 24, 2014)

*holy.....i didnt know the history of that shed....*

http://www.barhopperchallenge.com/2011/10/harley-davidson-american-iron-ingenuity-perseverance/

now that is some humble beginings


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*not ONLY that!*



SJ_BIKER said:


> http://www.barhopperchallenge.com/2011/10/harley-davidson-american-iron-ingenuity-perseverance/
> 
> now that is some humble beginings




the bike they show at the bottom was "restored to correct' in the 1980s! Had been in HD possession the whole time as the story goes- hubris....=...lost hisory


----------

